# anyone have a good castile soap recipe for a beginner???



## tiredoftech (Oct 11, 2010)

please say yes


----------



## linn (Jul 19, 2005)

Here is a link with some Castile recipes:

http://www.millersoap.com/castile.html


----------



## Tinker (Apr 5, 2004)

The recipes I have tried from Miller's site have been nice, and she has wonderful instructions for beginners. Be sure you have a stick blender. If it has a large % of OO, it will take a Loooong time to trace if you are hand stirring.

Please read all the basic info and safety instructions before beginning, and be sure & use a lye calculator.

Good luck, and let us know how it turns out.


----------



## tiredoftech (Oct 11, 2010)

thanks tinker and linn!! excited to get started...i will have tons of questions though. already i'm like "lye calculator, wth?"...LOL


----------



## cmharris6002 (Jan 27, 2006)

Here is an olive oil castile recipe, 

Pure Castile Soap
17 oz. pure olive oil
2.25 oz. lye
4 oz. distilled water

The Olive oil I bought came in a 17oz bottle I like to add the lye to the water in a large pyrex measuring cup the night before I make the soap. When you mix lye and water it gets very hot! Waiting overnight gives it time to come to room temp. You can add the room temp lye/water to the room temp Olive oil and mix it with a stick blender or in the blender because it will take forever to trace stirring by hand. once it starts to thicken pour it into you prepped mold and cover it with a towel. It will be ready to cut in a day or two. Good Luck!!!


----------



## tiredoftech (Oct 11, 2010)

Wow that looks super easy!!! I have a 9 x 12 plastic container i wanted to use for the soap mold, should i line it with wax paper? ummmm sorry i'm asking you guys such simple questions lol...




cmharris6002 said:


> Here is an olive oil castile recipe,
> 
> Pure Castile Soap
> 17 oz. pure olive oil
> ...


----------



## tiredoftech (Oct 11, 2010)

is that liquid lye or lye crystals? do you leave the pyrex measuring cup outside overnight or in your kitchen, do you cover it? 




cmharris6002 said:


> Here is an olive oil castile recipe,
> 
> Pure Castile Soap
> 17 oz. pure olive oil
> ...


----------



## cmharris6002 (Jan 27, 2006)

> is that liquid lye or lye crystals? do you leave the pyrex measuring cup outside overnight or in your kitchen, do you cover it?


That would be lye crystals. I leave the pyrex measuring cup in the kitchen, out or reach of children and pets, covered.


----------



## tiredoftech (Oct 11, 2010)

thanks!!! will let you know how it goes..

:nanner:



cmharris6002 said:


> That would be lye crystals. I leave the pyrex measuring cup in the kitchen, out or reach of children and pets, covered.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

cmharris6002 said:


> Here is an olive oil castile recipe,
> 
> Pure Castile Soap
> 17 oz. pure olive oil
> ...


The bottle of 17 oz OO is Volume measured, not weight measured. It actually weighs Less than 17 oz


----------



## cmharris6002 (Jan 27, 2006)

Hmmm, the one I bought weighed out at 17oz so remember, just like running recipes through the lye calc, always weight everything out


----------



## NostalgicGranny (Aug 22, 2007)

Make sure it is 100% lye and not drain cleaner with lye in it.


----------

